
Hacker Made Clothes That Can Confuse Automatic License Plate Readers - lelf
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qvgpvv/adversarial-fashion-clothes-that-confuse-automatic-license-plate-readers
======
merricksb
Recent related discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20660689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20660689)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20721789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20721789)

------
gwbas1c
1: Where can I buy these? They really look awesome.

2: Where did Rose make these? I want to print my own t-shirts that go seam-to-
seam, but every custom t-shirt printer that I find only prints a picture
directly on the front of the shirt.

------
prophesi
This goes well with yesterday's Hacker News
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20737023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20737023)

------
pwinnski
These should be available in Hot Topic soon.

